# World Vaping Day



## Smoke187 (1/9/14)

http://www.world-vaping-day.com/

So what are we South Africans doing for World vaping day 18 September

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/9/14)

We vape of course

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (1/9/14)

johan said:


> We vape of course


Vape hard and blow clouns till they go silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (1/9/14)

Vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Vaping?


 
Eish unless you want to start world dripping day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/9/14)

Think work will allow me a day off due to Vaping day ---- its close to a religion already

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (1/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Eish unless you want to start world dripping day


 
No, that was my answer to the OP's question of "So what are we South Africans doing for World vaping day 18 September" so I answered "Vaping?"


----------



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

Might i suggest an act of good will --- give a cheap starter kit to the first person you see using a cigarette on the 18th at 12:00

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Haha like the end were you end so quickly. Grate vid! And I got a 62 year old to start vaping last night


----------

